# How Can We Be Better Sikhs?



## RD1 (Apr 14, 2017)

What are some practical ways we can be better Sikhs? What can we do in our day to day lives to truly embody, respect, and live by our Sikh teachings?


----------



## sukhsingh (Apr 17, 2017)

Aspire  to be good human beings has to be the goal.. To aspire to that necessarily requires one to do khoj and seek out truth


----------



## RD1 (Apr 17, 2017)

sukhsingh said:


> Aspire to be good human beings has to be the goal.. To aspire to that necessarily requires one to do khoj and seek out truth



What does that practically look like in life - to do khoj and seek out truth?


----------



## sukhsingh (Apr 18, 2017)

RD1 said:


> What does that practically look like in life - to do khoj and seek out truth?


Introspection


----------



## RD1 (Apr 18, 2017)

sukhsingh said:


> Introspection



And then how would this be practically applied to our actual everyday actions in life?


----------



## sukhsingh (Apr 18, 2017)

RD1 said:


> And then how would this be practically applied to our actual everyday actions in life?


Bro now you are really grilling me.. 
I know through Introspection that when or if I get angry most of the time it is because of my own flaws.. It is whether I can modify my behavior and grow from the gyan I receive that will ultimately make me a better person


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Apr 19, 2017)

This ONE rule to live by:

As Gurmukh look upon ALL with a single eye of equality, for in each and EVERY heart the divine light is contained. - SGGSJ 599

So see EVERY human as equal
See EVERY human AS embodiment of the divine equally
That means you can't ever see another human as beneath you
That means doing service to every human as if they were the almighty in person
That means giving up power and desire to control others
That means charity
Be the first to bow in humility 
Be the example of service to others 
Inspire others to do so through your example
Uplift others so they can uplift others
Always pay good deeds forward
Remember Waheguru in everything you do because everything you do is really Waheguru and everyone you do service to is also Waheguru. Recognize this! 

... but it's not as easy as it sounds in writing... Maya has huge grip on our haume ego identity. We get distracted by material things, money, power, control etc because we lose sight of the divine in ALL.


----------



## RD1 (Apr 22, 2017)

sukhsingh said:


> I know through Introspection that when or if I get angry most of the time it is because of my own flaws.. It is whether I can modify my behavior and grow from the gyan I receive that will ultimately make me a better person



Introspection leads to enhanced self-awareness, and through this we can gain better control of ourselves, and modify our behaviors. But I guess what I am trying to get at is what is this going to look like in our actual lives? I guess it would mean we would learn to be less reactive, and enhance our ability to be more grounded, and act out of awareness and compassion. Whatever can take us to Oneness will make us better Sikhs. There is just a big gap between now and Oneness, and the path in between is blurry.....or maybe we just complicate it...


----------



## RD1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Harkiran Kaur said:


> ... but it's not as easy as it sounds in writing... Maya has huge grip on our haume ego identity. We get distracted by material things, money, power, control etc because we lose sight of the divine in ALL.



This ties well to what @sukhsingh was saying regarding introspection. If we can deepen our introspection, and enhance our awareness, we can have more control over maya, over those things that distract us from seeing the divine in all. Learning to be less reactive. 

Our Gurus are such perfect examples of seeing the divine in all, and striving to elevate the status of all, seeing no one as less than. From the whole concept of langar, to including shabads from non-sikhs in the SGGS ji, to the martyrdom of Guru Tegh Bahadur Ji, to striving for gender equality - including Guru Gobind Singh having a women, Mai Bhago, as his body guard. Such remarkable examples from our kings. We must strive to not forget their remarkable legacy that stands out in history.


----------



## sukhsingh (Apr 22, 2017)

RD1 said:


> Introspection leads to enhanced self-awareness, and through this we can gain better control of ourselves, and modify our behaviors. But I guess what I am trying to get at is what is this going to look like in our actual lives? I guess it would mean we would learn to be less reactive, and enhance our ability to be more grounded, and act out of awareness and compassion. Whatever can take us to Oneness will make us better Sikhs. There is just a big gap between now and Oneness, and the path in between is blurry.....or maybe we just complicate it...


I guess for me it means to be less reactive.. To question the certainties of the moment, to respond with consideration and not a knee jerk reaction


----------



## sukhsingh (Apr 22, 2017)

RD1 said:


> This ties well to what @sukhsingh was saying regarding introspection. If we can deepen our introspection, and enhance our awareness, we can have more control over maya, over those things that distract us from seeing the divine in all. Learning to be less reactive.
> 
> Our Gurus are such perfect examples of seeing the divine in all, and striving to elevate the status of all, seeing no one as less than. From the whole concept of langar, to including shabads from non-sikhs in the SGGS ji, to the martyrdom of Guru Tegh Bahadur Ji, to striving for gender equality - including Guru Gobind Singh having a women, Mai Bhago, as his body guard. Such remarkable examples from our kings. We must strive to not forget their remarkable legacy that stands out in history.


Our Gurus demonstrated the highest level of discernment.. They were highly educated and philosophically asked of us to educate ourselves with reason and logic before even attempting the esoteric ways of bani


----------



## RD1 (Apr 29, 2017)

sukhsingh said:


> Our Gurus demonstrated the highest level of discernment.. They were highly educated and philosophically asked of us to educate ourselves with reason and logic before even attempting the esoteric ways of bani



Our Gurus were completely well rounded. Not only prophets or spiritual leaders, but well-educated individuals, politicians, philosophers, warriors, linguists, and artists (musically and poetically), all while upholding the highest values, never turning into tyrants.  Its absolutely amazing. Our Gurus exemplified what it means to cultivate the best in you.


----------

